
Simple Google Sheets interface to track time - mikeyanderson
https://github.com/anvaka/time
======
welder
Cool stuff! Looks like you're using it to track your programming... have you
seen [https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com)? It took more than ~10.5 hrs
to build it but it's fully automatic!

